# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Hostels

## Kinsao

I thought for people who are travelling in Europe, a Hostels thread might be useful.  :Hey there !: 
For instance, I have stayed in the Meininger Hostel, in Munchen, and found it pretty good.  :Cool:  They have hostel in Koln, Berlin and London, too. 
Here is their site (it is available in other languages; just click on the flags at the bottom :) ). 
It also mightily amused me that the slogan on their Gastkart was "Good in Beds".  :Giggle:  ... but that's another issue!

I am going to Kopenhagen later this year, and staying in a place that a friend has booked for me - Hotel Euroglobe. (Their site...) I have no idea what it's like, so I'll report back!  :Poh: 

When I was considering where to stay, it struck me that it would be useful to have a thread like that in here.  :Smiling:

----------


## Maciamo

I have stayed in many hostels while travelling around Australia, and a fewelsewhere (e.g. Germany, UK, Singapore...). But the Australian ones were better on all the line : cheaper, cleaner, cosier and less crowded. The one I disliked the most was in Cologne, where the dorms were spartan and had more than 20 people (so noisy !).

The pics of the hostel site you linked above look really nice though.

----------


## Kinsao

The room I stayed in had 4 people (2 bunks). I guess the "comfort" depends on if your co-roomers are nice or not - I was lucky. :) Towels were E5 extra but that was refundable.  :Smiling:  And the bathroom was clean.

----------


## Minty

When I go on vacation minimally I have to stay in a 3 star accommodation by European standards which apparently are 4 stars in Australia. 

The only time I stayed in a hostel was with my husband in the "Long House Iban tour" in E. Malaysia in the vacation I just got back from, you see it was meant to be an experience how those ex head hunter tribal people live their lives.

No it is not so clean with insects crawling in their share shower rooms but just remember it is like a jungle... Indiana Jones kind of adventure experience not something classy. :Relieved:  

I was the only Asian in the tour, surrounded by whites, we met a couple from the Netherlands, there was a group of Germans but they stayed together and did not come talk to us. Besides that there were one grumpy Australian old woman and her friend who was a Polish living in Australia. And there was one other central European guy who came from the country with the legend of the Dracula. He was friendly. The Dutch couple was the most talkative ones out of them all...almost always talking to us...

My husband likes the experience, like most white people he likes to experience something wild, something different in his travel, something active. The tour guide told us that the Asian tourists just like to go on shopping tours.

There are lots of mosquitoes there you definitely need your insect repellent/s.

----------

